# Lights at night in the baby room?



## Vrinda

I am curious to know how many of you keep your baby's room completely dark during night? 

We have a space constraint and have a lamp and sometimes computer ON during evening time( at night all lights we keep off ) in our baby's room.

I have started to think about this.

And when I searched online I found somewhere someone wrote this :




> There have been studies done that have stated that children who sleep with a nightlight or lamp on are more prone to have eye problems and have poorer eyesight than those who were in the complete darkness. I used a light that I could turn on when I went into the room, but left a nightlight off at all other times.
> 
> However, use the natural light while they are napping so they will be less likely to get their days and nights mixed up. This will allow them to know the difference between nap time and night time.

I think that all artificial light is damaging eyes- not just babies but also us, adults are equally prone to it.


----------



## StarlitHome

We don't leave any lights on at night. Once she's nursed to sleep for the night, the bedroom light stays off - until I come to bed, there's light creeping in from the living room but DH turns it off if he's staying up. 
BUT - we live in an apartment building and the automatic lights are on outside our bedroom window so there is a little light in our bedroom (we all sleep in one bedroom). It's the perfect amount of light for me to get her latched on for dream-feeds, change her diaper, etc. :thumbup:
During the day, she sleeps in natural light because there's no way not too! Haha.


----------



## Lauki

Our lights are always off as soon as she's off to sleep. If I turn on lights and she wakes up, she'll find something to play with! When hubby and I come to bed we use a little torch, so we don't trip, which we turn off as soon as we're safely on the bed!


----------



## 17thy

We don't leave any lights on for my daughter at night, never have since birth. I know it affects my sleep terribly! I will turn on a little night light if she wakes up in the middle of then night, to go change her or whatever, but it gets turned off when I leave the room and she does just fine.


----------



## New2Bumps

Ethan had all lights off until about 2 months ago when he suddenly became more aware and wanted the light on.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

We co-sleep and I can't sleep with lights on so Lucas has just adapted to that. We've just moved to a new house recently and because we've never lived just the two of us I felt a little awkward at night so started leaving the lamp on. The pair of us kept waking up through the night because it was so annoying!


----------



## kit10grl

My husband works nightshift so we havbe blackout blinds in our room so he can sleep during the day. I keep the nightlight on my monitor on all night as i am up pretty often throguh the night and the room is pitch black otherwise.

Whne LO moves into his own room we probably wont keep it on then as there wont be blackout blinds and should be enough light to see by from the street


----------



## Chasesmommy

I've read that bright lights in the middle of the night can startle the baby and that its better to have a nightlight that you can turn on when you change them. It helps them to get on a nightly sleeping schedule if they aren't startled awake during the night by a light, or if night time feedings and changing area always quiet, dark, and calm. 

What we decided to do is buy a dim lamp and buy the system that puts it on a remote :) I have my lamp, fan, and ceiling fan on a remote so that when baby wakes (he will be next to the bed in a cradle) I can just turn the dim lamp on, put him on the bed and change him, and then feed him and put him back to bed without ever really leaving my bed! I have a rolly drawer thingy with diapers, wipes, and burp cloths :)


----------



## lozzy21

I use the night from the angelcare monitor so it's not pitch black. It leaves it light enough that I can see if she's standing up in her cot but not light enough to see her features IYGWIM?


----------



## Maid Marian

We've always had a low light on, as we cosleep and I like to be able to see Robin in the night to make sure he's ok.


----------



## Bexx

We have a very gentle orange night light on in Zachary's room all night. When you touch it, it gets brighter so it's handy for when I need a bit extra light. There are blackout curtains at the window and we live in a rural area with no street lights, so it's pitch black otherwise.

We have an angelcare but we never use the night light on that because I find it's quite bright and harsh. I've got the transmitter hidden under the bunk bed because even the flashing led to say it's on lights up the room like a Christmas tree lol!


----------



## Snuffy

Amy won't sleep without a light on and if she wakes in the night and find herself in total darkness she panics, so we leave the light on but dimmed as low as it will go. We tried a nightlight but she still hated it. We will need to find an alternative when we move, as I don't think we will have dimmer switches in the new house and I'm not sure I can be arsed with changing all the switches as soon as we move in. 

Oddly though, if she wanders in to our room in the middle of the night and gets into our bed, she is fine with having the light off, so it seems to be more of an "alone in the dark" thing.


----------



## fluffpuffin

We keep the bathroom light on, and our bedroom door and the door to Isla's room is ajar. So if she wakes up we can go in and see her without turning on additional lights. It's still pretty dark though, just not complete darkness.


----------



## purapura

No lights in Liam's room, but the lights in the staircase are on, and the door to Liam's room is slightly open... I can defenatly see that he sleeps better without the light.


----------

